# Sun Sun Canister Filters



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

I've used sunsun canister filters for years without any issues. Totally worth it imo.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

I've been running mine for 5+ years. I have two and I love them both. Super quiet and extremely reliable. go for it.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

One of the best budget filters. I'm partial to stronger flow but they work

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, the one I'm looking at is rated up to 75 gallons and my tank is a 55. Would this create too much flow and enough capacity for a tank my size? Or should I go with the next size up?

One thing I didn't like about the Hydor as well was it was VERY strong. Everything was blowing all over the tank.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

I've got the 302 on my 55g and it's great. With both pieces of the spray bar attached the flow was a little low for me. I removed one piece and the flow is perfect.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

If in doubt, go up one size. It is always easier to slow down flow than to create more. Planted tanks tend to overgrow a bit over time and what originally seemed sufficient flow may turn out to be not enough.
A spray bar, directed at the glass, is a great way to diffuse flow that is too strong.
I use a 500gph filter on a 36gal tank, and there are no disadvantages, as far as I can tell. Fairly low wattage for what it pumps, so it doesn't add much heat, which was one of my concerns initially.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

I use the Hw-302 on my 55g, it works well, but i would go for the next model up. It works, but i regret not having one more powerful. No issues with leaks, and easy to clean.
It is also in my bedroom and it is dead silent, i have to put my hand on it to feel if the motor is running, or put my ear up to it.


----------



## cruwl (Jun 19, 2015)

I have the sunsun 304, it's great, super silent, no leaks or anything. 

It's actually still not enough flow for my 55g, had to get a power head.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Definitely worth it. Cheap, yet reliable and extremely quiet (literally cant hear mine even a inch away, have to check outflow to know its on).

I use have two of the HW-304B, rated for 525 gph, but there doesnt appear to be as much flow as advertised, but my canister is jampacked with media and I still havent cut the extra length off my hoses.

For the money, especially for someone on a budget, I would definitely recommend Sun Sun (I cant speak for their new filters with the pump inline inside tank though)


----------



## FishFan13 (Jan 15, 2015)

My sunsun must of just not of liked me. I am replacing it after 5 months because water started leaking into the motor housing and died. While it was working, it worked great though!


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Love my 304B. It's the only filter on my 75 besides an additional little circulation pump. I dont use the spray bar. Probably wouldnt go any lower than the 304 for a 55 gal.

A good thing to keep in mind too, is you have to treat them like a delicate piece of equipment. They arent built to be jerked apart or forced back together. I try to always use good patience and be slow and deliberate when taking them apart and putting them back together.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I've never had any issues with mine. Coming up on having it for a year. I tossed it around quite a bit when I wasn't using it either. It sat in my garage for several months. I think they are solid. Pretty well built as far as I'm concerned. This is all relative to the price, mind you. Definitely go with a 304 on that 55g. I have a 302 on my 20g tall and it is adequate. It was not enough flow on my 30g tall. The sizing on their pumps and flow rates are deceptive.


----------



## alphabeta (Jul 14, 2014)

general rule of thumbs for filter: power of at least 5 times the tank volume, but no more than 10 times, for a regular planted tank. Twice the volume will not do the job, proved by own practice


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

I agree with Burr.

Some people have complained that their SunSun basket handles would break, but that is really caused by the user. SunSun's are great filters, but remember they are budget/cheap so don't expect top notch material durability. Just don't go manhandling (especially tray handles) anything and don't force anything. It's not like the trays can't hold the weight, as I have had seriously heavy loaded trays with a bunch of heavy biomedia (matrix, pretty much rocks) and seriously waste-packed polyfil sheets/battling. Treat it well and it will last. When taking it apart and putting it back together, do it delicately, if something catches or has resistance, make sure the angling is correct and proceed slowly and gently. Make sure baskets stack snuggly so no water by-passing. 

When assembling I've done some of the tips others have mentioned to have assembly go smoothly, by running warm water (any heat source really) over the ends of the hoses so they are more flexible and even rubbed some Vaseline/petroleum jelly on all the seals/gaskets (and ends where hoses connect) just so things are better lubricated and can slide together easier with less friction/resistance. I haven't had a single problem with any of my SunSuns.

Pro-tip, make sure you put the intake and outlet ends on the correct quick release side. Also unscrew the spinning collars all the way off the threads before sliding the hoses all the way on. Running properly, they run silent, if the canister is making noise then it has air inside, just tilt the canister from side to side to allow the trapped air pockets to escape.
Another tip is to mark which corner the UV bulb goes down into (head latches correspond with canister latch catches), I just used a piece of clear tape (still visible if you look closely) to mark the corner so I know where the UV and which way the baskets/trays should sit.


----------



## jonsnow (May 1, 2015)

I own a SunSun 303 and two SunSun 304s. One of the 304s that I own had several problems and broke, but I would still buy them as they are inexpensive and work well enough. Here are my thoughts/tips:

- Make sure that you put the inlet/outlet hose connection on the right way whenever you connect it. I don't know what the person who designed this was thinking when they made it so that you could put it on backwards. If you put it on backwards the filter will not work and you could spend half an hour trying to prime the pump to no avail.

- The priming pump is not very good/durable. I would try to make the pump motions as smooth as possible while priming and be careful with it (I've broken one).

- Stacking the baskets can be a pita. I don't really understand why it is sometimes so hard to get them to click into place so that there is a watertight seal.

- I would not buy the media package that comes with the SunSun filters, it will work, but I would get better bio media. I use matrix myself.

- The blue coarse filter pad is durable and can be used over and over again. However, I have noticed that the white filter pads come in two variaties, one that falls apart and can only really be used once and a more durable one that can be used multiple times. Try to find the good ones when you buy them.

- Sometimes when I put these filters back together they have leaked from the o-ring seal around the top. Be prepared for a leak, and ready to stop the pump before water gets everywhere if this happens.

-I have had one filter break after about a year of use. Unfortunately I can't return it after 30 days because of Amazon's return policy.

Despite these issues I would still recommend these filters because they really are a bargain.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Fill it up with water before putting the top back on and it wont need any priming. Ive never once had to use the button on mine.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

The prime button is useless to me. If you plan on cleaning the filter, I suggest siphoning some tank water into it before you put it back into commission. A filled canister basically self primes. Just wiggle it a bit to get the air out and maybe press the button once or twice.


----------



## Nevets9333 (Jun 11, 2014)

+1 for sunsun. For the price you can't beat them. It may not be as durable as other name brands, but as long as you take car of it you should not have issues. I would by just the filter without any media.


----------



## Underwater (Jun 25, 2012)

Great question OP, I am thinking of getting a sunsun canister too-the 404B model.



burr740 said:


> Love my 304B. It's the only filter on my 75 besides an additional little circulation pump. I dont use the spray bar. Probably wouldnt go any lower than the 304 for a 55 gal.


Do you have the 304B or the 404B? I was thinking of getting the 404B for my 75 gallon so that I would have more room for some media for anaerobic bacteria to colonize. How much media did the 304 take?


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Underwater said:


> Do you have the 304B or the 404B? I was thinking of getting the 404B for my 75 gallon so that I would have more room for some media for anaerobic bacteria to colonize. How much media did the 304 take?


Yeah mine is the 304b. It has 4 media trays I guess about 2 1/2" tall. I run it pretty lean media-wise. Double course sponges on the bottom, pillow floss in the next one, then empty, top one has a few ceramic rings and bio balls. The filter itself is almost the size of a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

If I am not mistaken, the 304 and 404 are the same size filter with same flow rates, just the 404 is the newer model based on upgrades customers wanted with the head unit now having the little handle, smaller priming button and is grayish in color.

I decided to get the older model (304B) because it had been out longer and so it was tried and true and I had doubts the little handle on the 404 could actually hold the weight of a full canister, but I haven't heard any negative reports of anything breaking so I assume the 404 is just as good if not a little better with the little upgraded features.

Now for their newest models with the pump being in-line inside the aquarium I haven't read up on, but the look ugly IMO with the pump being in the tank, and I think they don't have as high flow rate as the 304/404.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

I've had one 302 running for a few years, and no complaints except that it's a bit underpowered. If I were to get another, I'd get a larger one, probably the 304. The 400 series is the updated version, but it's debatable whether it actually improves anything, and I believe the motor is the same. Given the choice, I'd go with the "A" model, as the "B" model has a UV which I've heard is pretty fragile, and removes space for valuable mech or bio filtration. If I ever have green water, I'll buy the least expensive UV I can find, use it for the week or so it's beneficial, and then put it in storage until the next time. At this time, with as many as 5 tanks running, I've never had green water, so UV hasn't been necessary.

So, 304A or 404A would be my choice.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

I like the UV. It's actually the main reason I went with the filter to begin with, had been battling some brutal gw for about a month. 

It cleared this up in about 5 days











Of course it was brand new then, Im sure the bulb has dropped off some by now. Usually I run it for a couple days after every water change.


----------



## Underwater (Jun 25, 2012)

Great info. I could not figure out the difference of the 300 vs 400 models when they had the same flow rates. Size isn't a big deal, the 300 and 400 models are just inches different really. The amount of media to get to put in it was my biggest question. It's good to hear people's long experiences with them as I don't want it to leak!


----------



## Lazlo (May 5, 2015)

Not to hijack the thread but I currently have a 304b on my 46 bow, which is working out awesome, I think the flow rate is right with both spray bars, even thought it's probably rated too high. I think the flow rates are overestimated, my AC110 is rated slightly less but real world has a ton more flow, I've also packed it full of media so that may be why. I'm now looking to get one for my 55, what I can't seem to figure out is whats the difference between a 304/404/504 and even seeing a 704 on amazon now, all same flow rate. Also is there one with 4 baskets instead of 3.

FWIW the UV is worthless on these, though the filter itself is great.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

was skeptical of sun sun at first bec of the name. Thought it was a Chinese brand. After reading reviews, I tried, been running for more than a year without issue. great product for less price. Go for it.


----------



## Underwater (Jun 25, 2012)

Lazlo said:


> Not to hijack the thread but ...... I'm now looking to get one for my 55, what I can't seem to figure out is whats the difference between a 304/404/504 and even seeing a 704 on amazon now, all same flow rate. Also is there one with 4 baskets instead of 3.


So what I have seen is that the 304 and 404 have the same 525 GPH, 4 baskets, UV, and the 404 is just a few inches bigger and has a handle plus other user comments about things to make better like button differences (higher first # is newer). 

I think the 504 and 704 have a pump inside the tank so there is more "stuff" in your tank. They seem to be claiming it makes priming easier. It looks like at least the 504 has the same GPH as the previous 304 and 404 too.

Some websites seem to copy and paste the same description for their sunsuns as I have seen some pages for the 404 say it has 3 baskets but I'm pretty sure that the last number corresponds to the number of baskets they have.

One question I have is how do you keep snails out of your canister? I have MTS in my HOB's but would like to keep them out of my shiny new canister filter.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

herns said:


> was skeptical of sun sun at first bec of the name. Thought it was a Chinese brand. After reading reviews, I tried, been running for more than a year without issue. great product for less price. Go for it.



I believe SunSun/Aquatop are a Chinese brand. There are two main manufacturing plants in China and those same plants even make canister filters of other brands (I know Marineland is for sure one of them). Either way, Chinese made or not, still a great filter for cheap.




Underwater said:


> One question I have is how do you keep snails out of your canister? I have MTS in my HOB's but would like to keep them out of my shiny new canister filter.



Use a sponge prefilter (preferably course sponge pores so they don't clog fast). I use API Filter Max #3 on my SunSun 304, but there are cheaper eBay ones.
Others have used the stainless steel mesh prefilters, but I haven't seen them in person so I am not sure if the holes are still fine (there is a course and fine mesh version) enough to keep out small snails (most likely baby snails would get through, but they are rather soft and shouldn't damage the impeller, but you might lose some baby snails)




Lazlo said:


> Also is there one with 4 baskets instead of 3.
> 
> FWIW the UV is worthless on these, though the filter itself is great.



Yeah, the first number is the "generation" number so 304 is 3rd gen and 404 is 4th gen (new model). The last number is the amount of baskets/trays, so both 304 and 404 have 4 baskets. A 303 would have 3 baskets, etc.



The UV isn't really useless, it is good for green algae water as Burr mentioned above. The trouble is the flow rates are so high they aren't that affective against other things UV are said to be usefull for, but I still believe it still might neutralize some harmful bacteria in the water, just not as effective as a UV with slower flow rate.
I am not too sure about varying higher wattage UV's so I can't comment on them being more effective.


----------



## hachi (Jul 30, 2015)

WaterLife said:


> Use a sponge prefilter (preferably course sponge pores so they don't clog fast). I use API Filter Max #3 on my SunSun 304, but there are cheaper eBay ones.
> Others have used the stainless steel mesh prefilters, but I haven't seen them in person so I am not sure if the holes are still fine (there is a course and fine mesh version) enough to keep out small snails (most likely baby snails would get through, but they are rather soft and shouldn't damage the impeller, but you might lose some baby snails)


Hijacking the thread to ask a quick question. I've got a SunSun 302, and I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for a prefilter sponge. Would one of those API ones fit the 302? Thanks for any help!


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

hachi said:


> Hijacking the thread to ask a quick question. I've got a SunSun 302, and I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for a prefilter sponge. Would one of those API ones fit the 302? Thanks for any help!




I haven't owned the smaller 302, but I think the piping is still the same size as the 304 (from memory, the inlet pipe diameter is 1/2"-3/4"). So I would say that the #3 size should still fit yours. It comes with 2 elbow pieces and 3 adapters to fit different size piping so you should be good with the #3. I am not sure if the smaller sizes (#2, #1) have only smaller sponges and the same size adapters as the other #'s, or if they have smaller sponges and smaller adapter fittings. I am pretty sure #3 will work for yours.


Or you could just buy a cheap ebay *coarse* sponge filter that simply slides over the open end piping. Probably will clog faster, but still useable.


----------



## bsherwood (Nov 22, 2007)

I have purchased 5 sun-sun's in the past 6 months. I am switching all my tanks. (I still run a fluval fx5 on the big tank).


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

Just cleaned mine today after running for 6 months. Quick release worked great. Filled it with water, sealed it up. Started right up after about 5 seconds of chugging! No priming needed!


----------



## hachi (Jul 30, 2015)

WaterLife said:


> I haven't owned the smaller 302, but I think the piping is still the same size as the 304 (from memory, the inlet pipe diameter is 1/2"-3/4"). So I would say that the #3 size should still fit yours. It comes with 2 elbow pieces and 3 adapters to fit different size piping so you should be good with the #3. I am not sure if the smaller sizes (#2, #1) have only smaller sponges and the same size adapters as the other #'s, or if they have smaller sponges and smaller adapter fittings. I am pretty sure #3 will work for yours.
> 
> 
> Or you could just buy a cheap ebay *coarse* sponge filter that simply slides over the open end piping. Probably will clog faster, but still useable.


Thanks! They aren't too expensive so I'll pick one up. Hopefully it'll fit. Thanks again.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

I personally would not put a sponge filter over the intake. Its generally not a good idea to restrict the inflow on a canister filter.
The stated flow rate on these tend to be higher than what you actually get, because of the height of your aquarium etc. vs. how they determined the flow rate.
Also, you will get inconsistent flow as it plugs up and you rinse it.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Well yes, a clogged sponge prefilter will slow down flow rate. So will many other things, like you mentioned, headheight, hose lengths/angles/loops, ALL of the media inside the canister, any inline equipment, among other things (every obstruction slows down flow).

But remember even if the pre filter isn't there, the debris will still get filtered anyway, but instead of collecting a good majority on the prefilter, the debris would collect on the mechanical media inside the filter which would do the same in regards to slowing flow rates just like a prefilter would when clogging. The prefilter being separate and easily accessible, is very handy so you can just take it off and clean it rather than the internal media clogging up and having to rip the whole canister apart to clean it. Typically canister filter baskets/trays have larger area of mechanical media and so they take longer to clog, but it still clogs nonetheless. The prefilter is a smaller portion of mechanical filtration so yes it does clog up quicker, but in most tanks that really takes a long while. The easy access to clean it makes it not as frustrating to do so you might clean it more often which is always a plus rather than leaving the media (mech media in canister) with collected debris/detritus/mulm/etc... within the tank water system for longer periods of time.

As for prefilter choice, I think a coarse sponge is a bit better as it collects the debris and can pull it "within" the sponge allowing it to collect more debris than other prefilter material. As with a basic slotted plastic or glass or even those stainless steel prefilters, they simply are a thin layer "screen" that still draws in a ton of debris without it "collecting" on the prefilter. Yes they can prefilter out larger objects such as plant leaves and fish, but not so much a "filter" in the prefilter sense, more like a safety screen, while a sponge filter actually more so acts as a mechanical filter (can turn biological, even collect food pieces and grow microorganisms that fish would eat, so pluses all around, even once more clogged it, it could trap/collect finer particles since the pores are now more fine).

The prefilter material can slow down flow rate (the finer and thicker the material the more resistance is put on the flow rate) a little, but it's typically nothing (when clean, of course).

So, my recommendation is to get/use a prefilter (coarse sponge in particular) as it is a bonus in many ways (unless it's too fine that it clogs fast and risks slowing down flow to biomedia and tank dramatically). Only reason I could see why not to use a prefilter (sponge) is that it is any eye-sore for your particular setup/tank look.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I will say I am heavily restricting the input to my canister filter. However, I value my RCS colony above the pump I my $40 sunsun


----------



## hachi (Jul 30, 2015)

WaterLife said:


> Well yes, a clogged sponge prefilter will slow down flow rate. So will many other things, like you mentioned, headheight, hose lengths/angles/loops, ALL of the media inside the canister, any inline equipment, among other things (every obstruction slows down flow).
> 
> But remember even if the pre filter isn't there, the debris will still get filtered anyway, but instead of collecting a good majority on the prefilter, the debris would collect on the mechanical media inside the filter which would do the same in regards to slowing flow rates just like a prefilter would when clogging. The prefilter being separate and easily accessible, is very handy so you can just take it off and clean it rather than the internal media clogging up and having to rip the whole canister apart to clean it. Typically canister filter baskets/trays have larger area of mechanical media and so they take longer to clog, but it still clogs nonetheless. The prefilter is a smaller portion of mechanical filtration so yes it does clog up quicker, but in most tanks that really takes a long while. The easy access to clean it makes it not as frustrating to do so you might clean it more often which is always a plus rather than leaving the media (mech media in canister) with collected debris/detritus/mulm/etc... within the tank water system for longer periods of time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I'd rather have one since I have some shrimp, and I don't want any babies getting sucked up.


----------



## Hernans (Dec 18, 2018)

Sorry for posting a question here on my Sunsun 704B. Cannister. I’m new to this forum. 
I have a problem with cannister and that is that it keeps getting air in it, and a lot of it. 
I have checkes the hoses attachement to the cannister and ther is no air going into it from them. Ichaecke the O ring on the cober, and as it is new cannister, there seems to bo no problem with it. None the less, I applued petrolium jelly to it so as to ensure a better seal. 
Checked my filtering media and made surenthe baskets were sitting properly. 
Dont’t know where this air is comming from. 
Any suggestions out there. 
Many thanks


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Hernans said:


> Sorry for posting a question here on my Sunsun 704B. Cannister. I’m new to this forum.
> I have a problem with cannister and that is that it keeps getting air in it, and a lot of it.
> I have checkes the hoses attachement to the cannister and ther is no air going into it from them. Ichaecke the O ring on the cober, and as it is new cannister, there seems to bo no problem with it. None the less, I applued petrolium jelly to it so as to ensure a better seal.
> Checked my filtering media and made surenthe baskets were sitting properly.
> ...


What is the location of your canister? I had this issue when I tried to have it off the ground and next to the tank - once I placed it back on the floor it was fine.

I will say that I like my SunSun 304b. Running it on my 40 breeder for about a year now and it's been solid. I have the output hooked into a DIY spray bar that spans most of the rear of the tank and flows to the front. Seems to be the right amount of flow for the tank.


----------

